# 12. Allersheimer Mountainbike-Cup



## Paulpansen (1. Juni 2010)

Am 4. Juli ist es wieder soweit 

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/ausschreibung-rennen.html


----------



## bike-flori_clz (29. Juni 2010)

ich werde wohl dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (29. Juni 2010)

hy!!
auch wieder dabei. dieses jahr allerdings auf der langdistanz und anreisen werden wir dieses jahr schon am samstag morgen.
schade, das es nirgends eine meldeliste gibt.

bis denn, gruss manuel.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (29. Juni 2010)

Fahre auch die Langdistanz. Reise aber erst Sonntag an. (sind ja nur 16km)

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich gehe auch auf die Langdistanz. Hab 255km Anreise, na ja, auf jeden Fall wird es warm und trocken.

Gruß René


----------



## manuel e. (29. Juni 2010)

hy!!
jepp, wetter soll top werden. ich bin zwar nicht der geborene frühstarter, aber wenns richtig knallig wird, dann kann man sich schon das zielweizen schmecken lassen.

hat jemand ne ahnung, ob die strecke schon am samstag mittag ausgeschildert ist?? würde sie vorher gerne nochmal abfahren.

bis sonntag, gruss manuel.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juni 2010)

Hab die GPS Daten von 2008. Wenn das hilft?


----------



## uwero (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe 10km Anreise, also fahre ich logischerweise die Kurzstrecke!  

Gestern bin ich die Strecke abgefahren: alles supertrocken, daher leicht, einige Wege sind neu geschottert mad. Wenn es regnet wird es eine deftige Schlammschlacht - aber der Wetterbericht sagt 32° vorher: 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## manuel e. (30. Juni 2010)

hy!!

habe leider noch kein gps gerät. bei mir ist noch alles oldschool. habe sämtliche wege hier im harz in meinem gps-kopf.

denke aber mal, das die strecke am samstag wohl schonmal ausgeschildert sein wird.

gruss manuel.


----------



## uwero (30. Juni 2010)

Mit Sicherheit, bereits am Mo. stand ein Teil der Beschilderung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. Juli 2010)

Bin grad mal ein großteil der Strecke abgerollte. Die Schilder sind da. Bei Uslar habe irgendwelche Idioten die Pfeile ungedreht. Ich bin dem mit Sprühdose auf der Straße nachgefahren

Es geht dieser Jahr übrigens zum Sollingturm hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (4. Juli 2010)

moin,
weiss zufällig jemand wann bzw wo die ergebnisse zu finden sind????????


----------



## Rumas (4. Juli 2010)

sollen morgen online sein, von der Kurz/Mitteldistanz hingen sie aber auch schon im Zielbereich aus...


----------



## deeptrain (4. Juli 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> sollen morgen online sein, von der Kurz/Mitteldistanz hingen sie aber auch schon im Zielbereich aus...



ja hab ich gesehen war aber auf der langen unterwegs und musste danach zügig los und sie konnten ein nicht sagen den wievielten man nun gemacht hat........bis auf die zeitnahme ein schönes rennen vor allem die ausschlilderung war spitze


----------



## xbiker1000 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich fand das Rennen an sich auch gut. Stecke war gut ausgeschilder, zahlreiche Streckenposten, Rotes Kreutz und Artz waren da 

Was ich aber echt lÃ¤cherlich fand: Als gesamt 3. und 2. in meiner Altersklasse auf der 106km Runde musste ich auf der BÃ¼hne bei der Siegerehrung erstmal meine Platzierung klÃ¤ren.... Irgendjemand hat wohl nach einer Rund aufgehÃ¶rt und der wurde dann vor mir gewertet. Ok fehler kÃ¶nnen passieren. Aber als Preis gab es ein satz Badminton SchlÃ¤ger mit Werbeaufdrucke. Auf der Urkunde war natÃ¼rlich die falsche Platzierung. -> Badmintonset habe ich einem Kind geschenkt und die falsche Urkunde geleich weg geschmissen. Auf solche Sachen lege ich normalerweise keinen groÃen Wert, aber bei 30â¬ Startgeld schon! Da finde ich das einfach nur erbÃ¤rmlich.


----------



## manuel e. (5. Juli 2010)

hallo!!
kann deine kritik teilen. ich bin der 3. auf der langdistanz. habe dann erstmal gar keine urkunde bei der siegerehrung bekommen und stand dann mit ner tollen powerbar trinkbuddel in papiertüte drappiert da. danach bekam ich dann meine urkunde aus der griffelbox nachgereicht und es stand natürlich auch die falsche platzierung drauf. 

auch das das alkoholfreie bier dann schon um 12:30 ausverkauft war fand ich ein bissel armseelig. bei einer sportveranstaltung sollte man sowas vielleicht mal in grösserem rahmen bereit halten. ist ja schliesslich nicht die erste veranstaltung die sie abhalten.

ansonsten war die strecke gut.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (5. Juli 2010)

manuel e. schrieb:


> mit ner tollen powerbar trinkbuddel



War hoffentlich nicht die, die ich auf meiner ersten Runde verloren habe .

Aber sonst war es wirklich ein tolle Veranstaltung:
Strecke und Ausschilderung klasse. Streckenposten und Verpflegungscrew waren alle super drauf. Hat Spaß gemacht!
Ich wart jetzt noch auf die Ergebnisliste und vielleicht ein paar Bilder.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (5. Juli 2010)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt etwas entäuscht. Erst 25,- Euro Startgeld und dann als 3. auf der Mitteldistanz eine 2,90uro Powerbartrinkflasche. 

Dann will man nach dem Rennen etwas essen und soll 5,- Euro  !!! für einen Teller Nudeln bezahlen...dafür kann ich fast in ein Restaurant gehen. 2,50 wären angemessen gewesen.

Die 6 Leute an der ersten Verpflegung waren mit 4 kommenden Fahrern auch überfordert, so dass ich leer ausgegangen bin... 

Das Geld für die blöden Polohemden hätte man sich besser klemmen sollen und dafür lieber das Essen günstiger machen sollen.

Sonst war alles ganz ok...


----------



## flyingscot (5. Juli 2010)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Dann will man nach dem Rennen etwas essen und soll 5,- Euro  !!! für einen Teller Nudeln bezahlen...dafür kann ich fast in ein Restaurant gehen. 2,50 wären angemessen gewesen.



Den Gutschein in der Starttüte hast du nicht gesehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2010)

wenn man das hier so liest bin ich echt froh dass ich am samstag den ruhrbike-marathon gefahren bin.

allersheim hat mir vom letzten jahr noch gereicht. 
anscheinend wurde trotz der ganzen kritik nichts verbessert. schade!


----------



## .Torben.H. (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Mein einziger Lob geht an die Strecke!

Also für 30 kann man wirklich mehr erwarten. Meine Kritikpunkte:

- Gästebuch auf der Webseite geht nicht
- Keine Starterliste
- Verpflegung war dem Startgeld nicht gerecht
- Bin dritter in meiner AK auf der Langdistanz geworden und habe eine falsche Urkunde bekommen + eine "tolle" Powerbartrinkflasche

Ich meine wenn das Rennen 15 gekostet hätte wäre mir das alles nicht so negativ ins Auge gefallen, aber so find ich das recht traurig, vorallem als dann noch die Liste mit den Sponsoren vorgelesen wurde.

Nächstes Jahr werd ich wohl nicht mehr an den Start gehen.

Gruß Torben


----------



## Rumas (5. Juli 2010)

Wie jedes Jahr eine schöne gelungene Veranstaltung.
Werde nächstes Jahr dort wieder starten, vorrausgesetzt der Veranstalter verliert bei dem ganzen Gemeckere nicht die Lust....

Wer auf dem Podest Lorbeerkränze,Pokale, heisse Mädels und Sektduschen erwartet sollte bundesoffene ausgeschriebene Lizensrennen fahren und keine kleinen Hobbyrennen. Aber da dürften wohl die meisten die sich hier über die Präsente  aufregen nicht mal in die Nähe eines Podestplatzes kommen...


----------



## manuel e. (5. Juli 2010)

es geht hier weder um loorbeer noch wachholder noch sonst irgendwas, aber bei 30 startgeld sollte man mehr als eine trinkflasche erwarten können. ...... und da wir ja alle sonntagsfahrer sind, haben wir bei grossen veranstaltungen auch keine chance.


----------



## .Torben.H. (5. Juli 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> Wer auf dem Podest Lorbeerkränze,Pokale, heisse Mädels und Sektduschen erwartet sollte bundesoffene ausgeschriebene Lizensrennen fahren und keine kleinen Hobbyrennen. Aber da dürften wohl die meisten die sich hier über die Präsente  aufregen nicht mal in die Nähe eines Podestplatzes kommen...



So eine Aussage ist ein Wiederspruch in sich. Gerade im Hobbysport finde ich es wichtig gerechte Leistungen zu fairen Preisen (Startgeld) anzubieten um Leute zu locken und vielleicht Nachwuchsfahrern eine Chance zu geben. Sowas gibt es ja auch schon für W/M 15 und 17 aber dennoch halte ich die anderen Startgelder für übertrieben. Von mir aus brauch es die dicken Geldpreise nicht geben. Dafür sollte man lieber ein schlauch dem zweiten auf der Langdistanz schenken anstatt ein Ballspiel, was man eh nicht gebrauchen kann, wenn man nicht gerade Kinder hat.

Gruß Torben


----------



## xbiker1000 (5. Juli 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr eine schöne gelungene Veranstaltung.
> Werde nächstes Jahr dort wieder starten, vorrausgesetzt der Veranstalter verliert bei dem ganzen Gemeckere nicht die Lust....
> 
> Wer auf dem Podest Lorbeerkränze,Pokale, heisse Mädels und Sektduschen erwartet sollte bundesoffene ausgeschriebene Lizensrennen fahren und keine kleinen Hobbyrennen. Aber da dürften wohl die meisten die sich hier über die Präsente  aufregen nicht mal in die Nähe eines Podestplatzes kommen...



Ich glaube der Veranstalter versucht kein klassisches Hobbyrennen auszurichten, sondern mit Preisgeldern den ein oder anderen PRO an den Start zu locken.....

Ich bin das erste mal auf der Langdistanz einen über 25ger Schnitt gefahren. Das hat mich persönlich sehr gefreut. Man tut ja schließlich viel dafür. Und an das für mich persönlich "erfolgreiche Rennen" hätte ich gernen eine kleine Erinnerung ( was für 30 drin sein sollte! )

Über deine aussage zu Lizensrennen muss ich ein bisschen lachen....Du scheinst ja noch nie die Wettkampfbestimmungen MTB vom BDR gelesen zu haben. Da steht drin das 15 Startgeld nicht zu überschreiten sind... und es gibt ein Preisgeldschema an das man sich halten sollte. Von Lorbeerkränze, Pokale, heisse Mädels und Sektduschen steht da nichts drin.


----------



## AndreZ. (5. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Den Gutschein in der Starttüte hast du nicht gesehen?



den hatte ich schon am Samstag Abend aufgebraucht


----------



## chris2305 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich denke das die Kritik schon nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt ist, da es ja jedes Jahr weniger Teilnehmer werden. Das hat wohl seinen Grund!!
25,-â¬ fÃ¼r die 53 km sind echt nicht wenig, wenn ich bedenke, was manch Rennen in der Challenge4Mtb nur kostet, oder z.B. Bad Salzdetfurt.
Viel schlimmer finde ich fÃ¼r eine Portion Nudeln 5,-â¬ zu nehmen!!!! Einfach frech. In Hellental gibt es fÃ¼r 5,-â¬ Nudeln satt, wohl auch angemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (6. Juli 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Kritik schon nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt ist, da es ja jedes Jahr weniger Teilnehmer werden. Das hat wohl seinen Grund!!
> 25,- für die 53 km sind echt nicht wenig, wenn ich bedenke, was manch Rennen in der Challenge4Mtb nur kostet, oder z.B. Bad Salzdetfurt.
> Viel schlimmer finde ich für eine Portion Nudeln 5,- zu nehmen!!!! Einfach frech. In Hellental gibt es für 5,- Nudeln satt, wohl auch angemessen.



Ich bin mir eingentlich zu 99 % sicher, dass es weniger als 5 sind . Das alkoholfreie Weizen geht bei uns aber auch immer aus......

Ich finde es nur immer schade, dass der Veranstalter die Kritik nicht annimmt. Weil wie du schon sagst, es werden immer weniger und irgendwann trägt sich das ganze nicht mehr. Warscheinlich liest das hier vom der Touristik-Information Hochsolling aber auch keiner.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. Juli 2010)

Ergebnisse sind online! 

Auch schön zu sehen wie sich die Teilnehmerzahl in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. Ein Rückgang zu 2008 um 28%!!! Da sollte sich der Veranstalter schon mal Gedanken machen und die offene Kritik annehmen.

Gruß René


----------



## chris2305 (6. Juli 2010)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eingentlich zu 99 % sicher, dass es weniger als 5â¬ sind . Das alkoholfreie Weizen geht bei uns aber auch immer aus......
> 
> Ich finde es nur immer schade, dass der Veranstalter die Kritik nicht annimmt. Weil wie du schon sagst, es werden immer weniger und irgendwann trÃ¤gt sich das ganze nicht mehr. Warscheinlich liest das hier vom der Touristik-Information Hochsolling aber auch keiner.



Wusste den Preis nicht mehr genau!! WeiÃ halt nur, das Nudeln nicht die Welt kosten!! Jetzt bring ich mir nach Heuhaus schon Nudeln und alkoholfreies Weizen selber mit!! WeiÃ nicht ob ich das nochmal mache??

Die Preise sind dann ja auch nicht der Hit!! Das alles Geld kostet ist schon klar, aber ob manches richtig durchdacht ist??

Vielleicht sollte man mal einen kleinen Hinweis bei der Tourismus platzieren??


----------



## chris2305 (6. Juli 2010)

Habe mal die Touristik Info angeschrieben und....

Antwort auf Kritik:
Hallo Herr ......,

vielen dank für den Hinweis auf die Kritik. Leider haben wir keinen Einfluss auf die Preise der Nudeln.
Wir werden dieses, aber noch mal in der Nachbesprechung ansprechen. Für den Rückfall der Anmeldungen
haben wir die Erklärung, dass es einfach am Vortrag zu Heiß war mit 37 Grad und gleichzeitig noch am Samstag Nachmittag das WM-Spiel gelaufen ist.
Die Voranmeldung dieses Jahr ist sehr gut gelaufen.

Bei weiterer Kritik schreiben Sie uns einfach an.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gern zur Verfügung.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Julia Pfannkuche
Im Auftrag

Touristik-Information Hochsolling
Lindenstraße 6
37603 Holzminden


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Juli 2010)

mal ganz am Rande: Hat jmd. ne Idee wo es Bilders zu finden gibt??!?


----------



## manuel e. (6. Juli 2010)

hy!!
demnächst in meinem picasaweb-album. bin gerade dabei die saison 2010 online zu bringen. denke mal morgen abend oder spätestens donnerstag mittag bin ich bei neuhaus angekommen.

hier mal der link: http://picasaweb.google.com/104662993842566921670

gruss manuel.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Juli 2010)

coole sache, werd da dann mal ein wenig stöbern


----------



## Rumas (6. Juli 2010)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Ãber deine aussage zu Lizensrennen muss ich ein bisschen lachen....Du scheinst ja noch nie die Wettkampfbestimmungen MTB vom BDR gelesen zu haben. Da steht drin das 15â¬ Startgeld nicht zu Ã¼berschreiten sind...
> 
> Von LorbeerkrÃ¤nze, Pokale, heisse MÃ¤dels und Sektduschen steht da nichts drin.



der BDR hat auch noch nie einen Marathon organisiert, oder glaubst du wirklich das man fÃ¼r 15â¬ einen MTB Marathon mit Poklalen und Preisgeldern, Streckensperrungen, BehÃ¶rdengÃ¤nge, hochwertige Verpflegung und,und,und... auf die Beine stellen kann wo dann auch noch PROÂ´s am Start stehen...ist ein bischen an der RealitÃ¤t vorbei...

vielleicht hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r dich den IronieSmily dahintersetzen sollen, das da nichts von LorbeerkrÃ¤nzen steht ist mir auch klar....



das sich hier Ã¼ber die Nudelpreise aufgeregt wird, meine waren umsonst, kann ich nicht nach vollziehen, viel wichtiger ist doch eine vernÃ¼nftig abgesperrte / ausgeschilderte Strecke mit genÃ¼gend Verpflegungsstellen und fÃ¼r den schlimmsten Fall auch SanitÃ¤tsposten und dann noch saubere Duschen mit warmen Wasser... und fÃ¼r so was wie ich es im Solling vorfinde bin ich auch bereit 25â¬ zu zahlen...

ich fahre im Jahr ca 10-12 Marathons, nicht alle hier in der Gegend sondern auch mal weiter weg und da hab ich schon die "tollsten" Sachen erlebt, da sind 5â¬ Nudeln oder kein Bier mehr wirklich Peanuts gegen...


----------



## Vokkar (8. Juli 2010)

Hididdelyho,

erstmal schönen Dank für die Kritik. Der Veranstalter (Fremdenverkehrsverein Hochsolling) zieht sich immer mehr aus der Organisation zurück und damit obliegt es nun uns (Radsport Hochsolling) immer mehr eben davon zu übernehmen. Das hat in diesem Jahr (ohne mein persönliches Zutun) dazu geführt, dass die kleine Streckenänderung mit der Auffahrt zum Sollingturm dabei war und der Preis minimal nach unten korrigiert wurde. Die wesentlichste Veränderung ist hier allerdings noch keinem aufgefallen und betrifft auch die Nudeln. Die waren zwar immernoch genauso teuer wie in den letzten Jahren, dafür haben sie aber zum ersten Mal seit 1999 geschmeckt und das fand ich zumindest bemerkenswert.

Was die anderen Punkte angeht, so hoffe ich dass diese im nächsten Jahr Beachtung finden, ich werde zumindest mal versuchen das anzuregen. Versuchen deshalb, weil ich nicht Mitglied im Orgateam bin.

Hoffentlich schaffen wir es dann dem Rennen wieder etwas mehr Leben einzuhauchen, denn eins ist klar: Wenn die Teilnehmerzahlen weiter zurückgehen wirds wohl schwierig werden in Zukunft.

Bilder findet ihr übrigens noch hier:
http://www.radsport-hochsolling.de/aktionen/bilder2010.html

Sportiver Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

